# big bear tie rod



## JGBigBear (Dec 8, 2009)

i put my hl lift on and it was hard to get it on i had to push the suspension down and the shock barely went on.....then i went riding and i turned a corner hitting some bumps and my tie rod popped off the little ball where it connects to the steering....i popped it back on and rode and it didnt come off... any suggestions on what i should do so it dont happen again?


----------

